# This EA was definitely 'harmful'



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

never know when someone will snap - 

Border Patrol Agent Accused of Murder and Assault | Corpus Christi, TX | KZTV10.com |

Denise Garibay Uses Facebook To Describe Affair, Alleged Attack | Corpus Christi, TX | KRISTV.com |


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

When you play with fire........................



Please forgive me if I don't feel sorry for her. Him, well he'll be feeling sorry for himself for a long time.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

My GOD this woman disgust me, the second link really angered me, we are not in 20's where a woman was forced to remain married under horrible circumstances.

and now she wants to pose as a victim when she was the one who put all the gears in motion, she could had divorced have a good allymney and childsupport check, but no leta cheat and destroy everybodys lives in the process.

and her stataments, my GOD her delusions are unreal, so the husband killed the OM not because he was humiliated, crazy by pain and rage, no, he killed OM to make her suffer fo the rest of her life.

How selfcentered you have to be to make that kind of statements.

Of course the husband ruined his life by letting his anger take the best of him, but the again not everybody can deal with this situations in a rational way, feel bad for the kids that now lost their dad and now they have to live with their mother hearing how fantastic was OM and how cruel was her father for destroying her happines


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

A comment from her fb re OM: (guess it was more than an EA) 

"Alright, been awake for over 24 hours. Dropped another 2lbs. My ribs are showing now. I need to grab a cell phone tom too. AND>>>>> I have to create a new FB account cause this one is gonna be sepinad. His account too. There is much i want to do, like write in my diary. I know his family must hate me. I do not blame them. I just hope when they do look at my FB then, and look at his and our calling records. I was always in touch with keith all day every day. hours of talking on the phone, talking through FB and meeting in many places. LOL he had to meet me at best buy when all i needed to do is pick up my stereo. he didnt care even if it was for a short while. On the day we planned to leave, he came to see me and "kuddle" in bed., lol. and when he had to leave i felt his pain from leaving me. So i watched him drive away. So I started to do the dishes. And about 5mins later he come running in and I was like "did u forget something". And all he did was pull me close and kissed me passionatly. One of the most beautiful of memories. How me made me feel. I felt so loved.... Good thing is that at least i only have beautiful memories of him. Not a single bad one. If he made me mad he'd be on his way over. And I did the same thing. I said something bad and he was so sad. I jumped in the car, told adam im getting chilies, and I parked outside Home depot. Was watching him drive the forklift bringing in cement and stuff. That was the thing about us together, we were perfect together"


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

So, the initial report was it was a Facebook relationship, but her posts detail they had met up. Wow!!! This is why you have to walk away and no one is worth your life. Lover is dead, husband may be gone for life, he may never see the outside world or his kids again and she gets to cake eat with the next "replacement" guy.


----------

